# Fur sewing



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone know of anyone that sews fur in the midwest as the person that has done my is like me old and quit 280


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah 280, there is a place in KC called Fur Arts Inc. phone (816) 941-3488. e-mail [email protected]. they are advertised in trapper and predator caller magazine and make the coats for Miss Rodeo Kansas each year.

I dont know what prices you should expect, but the work is very impressive.

:sniper:


----------

